# I caught myself!



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

After 45 years and probably over 2000 fishing trips I finally stuck a hook in my body resulting in the pleasure of pulling, slicing, tugging and all around 'freaking out'. It doesn't look like much, unless you have ever experienced cutting your own flesh at the end of the pointing finger with the old Swiss army knife. I stuck myself years ago in the leg with a gaff about 1 1/2" deep that was much less painful by about 99%.









I'd like to say that other than that, we had a great day of catching, but with only one 22" red landed I can't even claim that. It was one of the few days on the water that working would have been better than fishing!

See you on the water this Saturday morning!


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

rub a little vagisil on it ...you should be fine =)
just kidding


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

when do i get to stop laughing???


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

yes, i little chunck of vaseline on the tip


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Tetanus shot + Hydrogen Peroxide?


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

better clean it out good don't want any vibrio


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

hook my wife back in 1994 in the neck right under the jaw..casting shrimp tail with 1/8 jig head thought she was in the clear and went to cast and got her..also pop 12lb fishing line,,,,felt real bad... had to make trip to emergency room and Doctor used 9inch Kline Pliers to cut the hook and got it out....got lucky and missed the jugglar?she wouldnt go fishing anymore after that...only boat riding,,,no fishing pole in the boat


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

you guys are going to get me fired i'm laughing so hard.... Vagisil, that was a good 1


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Did it offshore one time...35 miles out and was BRILLIANT enough to be walking the deck with no shoes...Caught a swell, I went one way, the hook went another and into my big toe...the entire curl of the hook was in my toe and all you could see was the straight shaft of this big as* snapper hook. 

Had to push the hook all the way through my toe and then snap it off at the barb and back it back out...Yeah, that was pain..Not a comfy ride home in 6 foot sees and a toe throbbing like it was going to explode!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

BATWING said:


> yes, i little chunck of vaseline on the tip


Just the tip............I promise, just the tip


----------



## Blackbelt (Dec 21, 2004)

*rEMOVING HOOK*

Simplest and best wat to remove a hook - 
*Removing a Fish Hook*










*A fishhook embedded just under the surface of the skin can usually be removed without the aid of a doctor. Do Not slide the hook up through the skin, cut off the barb, and pull the fish hook back out in reverse. Instead, Loop a string around the curve of the hook and grasp the string with one hand. With the other hand, gently press down on the hook's shaft to free the barb from surrounding tissue. Once the barb is disengaged, yank quickly on the string to pull the hook from the wound. * Presented by the Massachusetts Medical Society

* * * *
Of course I learned this method after a trip to ER and a $600.00 bill


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Blackbelt said:


> Simplest and best wat to remove a hook -
> *Removing a Fish Hook*
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!! Wish idda known that back then!!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Thats nothing. My wife got a treble hook stuck in her cheek tightening the tag end of a knot with her teeth. I had to push it through her cheek and cut the rest of the treble off and then yank it all the way through with a pair of pliers. Man skin is actually pretty tough. I had to use alot of elbow grease to push and pull it through. She turned completely green. It was hilarous.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

slowrey said:


> rub a little vagisil on it ...you should be fine =)
> just kidding


I know that hurts but this comment cracks me up


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

PUT WINDEX ON IT.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

BUBAFISH said:


> PUT WINDEX ON IT.


LMAO !


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

Blackbelt said:


> Simplest and best wat to remove a hook -
> *Removing a Fish Hook*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i'm pretty sure that 'gamagatsu' is japanese for...

'HOLY $#!# I JUST HOOKED MYSELF!!!!'


now we get one lodged in a finger or something, and just yell 'GAAAMAAAA GAAAATSUUUUU!!!!'


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

*OUCH!*

one day my buddy hooked himself he ended up pulling out a little bit of meat from the barb. well i hope that does not get infected.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

those diagrams make me hurt


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Rapalakid said:


> one day my buddy hooked himself he ended up pulling out a little bit of meat from the barb. well i hope that does not get infected.


I was in the fish earlier this spring and catching some nice size trout on the Ed Special (Broken Back). I caught what I would quickly realize was my personal best fish and she rammed one of the spare hooks into the tip of my saluting finger. Luckily I had a buddy standing nearby to help. I was faced with slow and easy, going to the hospital, or John Wayne-ing it. Let's just say I know what you mean by a "little hunk of meat" coming out on the barb.

Vaginitius comments not withstanding... It only left a little mark but was painful as all heck!

And I say this in complete jest... Instead of posting pictures of it on 2cool - I kept on fishing!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

trodery said:


> Just the tip............I promise, just the tip


and vagisil???

dying here :rotfl:


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

pervs!! i love it. lol
michelle


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

thats not the magic finger is it?? =)


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

i took a lead head to the head one nite we pulled and pulled we cut off the lead it would not come my buddy was pullin so hard his arms were shakin it would not budge went to hospital got more beer ice and went back wore em out with a sore head and alittle less skin and hair


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

you'll live


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

slowrey said:


> rub a little vagisil on it ...you should be fine =)
> just kidding


hilarious!


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

slowrey said:


> rub a little vagisil on it ...you should be fine =)
> just kidding


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*Guess I was lucky*

Guess I was lucky. Worst time I had that was long ago trying to drop an anchor to get to a top of white perch. The top water was hooked in the anchor and I had the treble run thru my plam for about 2 inches but did not stick but just ripped a deep gash. Curious what a three treble bait would do instead of the two. 

I did what most of you would have done. I took my shirt off and wrapped it around the hand and went to fishing till the fish moved then went to the trailer to fix up the hand.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe a little help here! If the hook is not to large here is a way to remove. Again this is based on not being some huge 6/0 with a big barb. But for small trout lures, small trebles etc. Take a piece of mono or braid line and wrap it around the shank of the hook as far down and as close to the bend as possible. This is done by pressing the end of the hook ( eye end) down on the hand so as to kind of pull on the tip end. Have the person look the other way. Tell them you are going to count to three and will snap on the line and pop out the hook. On the count of two snap or pop the line real hard. 

Most important, MAKE SURE AND BE PRESSING THE EYE END OF THE HOOK DOWNWARD ON THE SKIN WHEN YOU SNAP!

This works every time and is almost painless and comes right out with no damage.

DOES NOT WORK ON LARGE HOOKS WITH BIG BARBS!

If it is a large hook try and hold ice on it until the finger becomes num. Sometimes the ice hurts more that the hook. It helps a little when you have to pass the hook out the skin to cut off the barb. 

If you fish very much and very long it is going to happen!


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

SOAK IT IN SIDER...... I MEAN CIDER


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

*Hook out*

I have done this once - thankfully on someone else and the previous post covered the comments that came to mind on the removal procedure posted. First, if it is in any muscle tissue you want the hand /finger relaxed when removing the hook. By not telling the person when you plan to snap the line to remove the hook it minimized them tensing up the muscle and making it harder to remove. Second, don't push down on the hook "Gently" - push down very firm to assure you have released the barb as much as possible. Third, the original procedure states to jerk the string. A quick snap of the wrist is all thats needed. If you have to jerk it out it probably should wait for a doctor to do it properly. 
This is for hooks used inshore not a 12/0 offshore hook.


----------

